# 1000 Dollar Road Bike??



## firerider07 (Sep 21, 2008)

Is it possible to get a decent road bike for under a grand? if so what would an experienced rider recomend? also ive been looking at several road bikes and it seems that you can buy the same frame with different components for a significant price diference. are the components really worth the extra 3 or 4000? im new to riding but will be riding with guys that currently ride about 70 miles 2 to 3 days a week. i am looking for the most bang for my buck but dont want to invest alot of money, i also dont want a piece of junk that will need to be upgraded in a few monthes when i wear it out.


----------



## avm247 (Aug 19, 2006)

Take a look at a Cannondale CAAD9 6 full Shimano Tiagra but just under a $1000.


----------



## firerider07 (Sep 21, 2008)

does anyone know anything about BOTTECCHIA bikes?


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

I'll go out on a limb and say that every bike on the market between $800 and $1000 is a "decent road bike". You probably have a hundred to choose from. Buy the one that feels good on the test ride, has a color you like, and is sold by a bike shop that you trust and is not too far from your house.


----------



## firerider07 (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info. As you can tell im new to the whole road biking thing. I hear alot of people talking about shimano 105 components. Are they gonna hold up for a while if i ride 100 miles or more a week?


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

My $800 bike now has 22,000 miles on it. Rode is 320 miles this week. And it's only partially 105. The rest of the components are lower. I've never had any trouble with it.


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

*Check out Jamis*

I paid $925 for my Jamis Ventura Race in June, although msrp was $1200 or so. Aluminum frame w/ carbon fork and seat stays. 105 components. 19 lbs. Seems pretty solid so far. The Race is the second from the top on their aluminum frame bikes. Lower spec models go even cheaper than that. I cross shopped it against bigger brands, and found bikes w/ similar specs to be a few hundred more. By the way, I have a Jamis mtn bike ('04 XLT 2.0) that I absolutely love; it is probably the best single piece of equipment I've ever purchased as far as exceeding my expectations. My Ventura isn't quite as high end as the XLT, but I've been very satisfied with my purchase after a little over 1000 miles.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

avm247 said:


> Take a look at a Cannondale CAAD9 6 full Shimano Tiagra but just under a $1000.


if you're really strapped to the sub 1000 tag, look into this one. The frame for CAAD 9 stays the same (maybe diff paint) but one of the best alloy frames out there, only the price point is diff because of the parts. you can get a great frame and rideable parts, and upgrade on your own time. in fact i'm trying to find this frame to build up myself.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

firerider07 said:


> does anyone know anything about BOTTECCHIA bikes?


They are bikesdirect rbsy version. If you do go the online route, their Windsor knight is a better value. Jamis bikes are also of high value. Consider craigslist too, as you can usually get a better used bike. Do test ride bikes to make sure they feel comfortable and get it fit at a local bike store.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I bought used (E-bay) and am thilled with my bike. The best part is that I have no desire to "upgrade".


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

cannondale caad9

I got the caad9 R5 for $1100 full 105 and ultegra rear derailleur 

don't think you can really get a better bike in that price range IMO, I tested out the specialized allez, Felt F85, and Scott S30.

the cannondale was it.

Chad


----------



## Gdavis (Oct 1, 2008)

*Gary Davis*

To make a long story short, I just got back into biking after a 20 year break. (I am 50). I went to a dealer, explained I wanted something to grow with, but would run when I wanted it to run. They pointed me to a 2008 Trek 1.2 (in the black or they have a white/blue). I could not be more pleased. It rides great, is responsive and the components are acceptable. For $850.

Try it...if you like it (which you probably will)..ask for a wheel upgrade and most definitely the (no name brakes) which are pretty squishy.

That should put you in your range and you will have a solid performer.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Kona Honky Tonk. $899.
http://www.konaworld.com/09_honkytonk_u.cfm


----------



## TwoTonesTony (Aug 5, 2008)

I got my Scott S30 with 105s for $849 on sale. I love it.


----------



## cdsmith (Apr 13, 2008)

I bought a Trek 1500 last April for $850 - a "last years" model... only upgrade so far is a different saddle.
Very happy with it!


----------

